# Sponsors



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

With an expanding haunt I've been thinking about contacting organizations/companies to see if they'd be interested in a sponsorship. I'm new at this though and am wondering who to ask, when to ask, and what to ask for?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I get quite a few questions about this and my answers always vary from person to person.

As far as who to contact really depends on what you're looking for. For us, we need storage, wood, and food for our actors. So we have a construction company, a mini storage place, and a couple local restaurants for sponsors. Also, we have a couple others that help pay for stuff, as well as help to get the word out about our haunt. We have a video rental place that puts our name and dates on their LED display sign by the road and also helps pay for some of our printed material. We also have a novelty/comic book shop that helped pay for t-shirts last year.

When to ask? I would get to work on that right away! I've been contacting sponsors from last season, asking if they would like to continue to sponsor for this year, as well as contacting new sponsors since February. It may take a while to get stuff figured out, especially if your sponsor-to-be is busy with business and stuff. I've sent e-mails and have called to talk to managers to try and get something worked out.

What to ask for? Again this really depends on what you need and what sponsor you have! Some sponsors are just willing to give product or coupons. Some are willing to give money. And some want to help with the building of the haunt! It really all depends on the situation.

Also, be sure to mention what you can do for you sponsors in return. For us, we place a logo on our website, their logo appears on all printed work (Posters and fliers) and we also have a large sponsor board at the haunt where we display all our sponsors and thank them for their support.

If you have any more questions or anything like that feel free to e-mail me at [email protected]

Good luck!
.


----------



## TrailofDarkness (Feb 20, 2010)

hi! i really need props for my haunt but i've asked EVERYONE that is a professional Haunt Supplier! What do i do!?


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

TrailofDarkness said:


> hi! i really need props for my haunt but i've asked EVERYONE that is a professional Haunt Supplier! What do i do!?


........ you've got to be kidding me.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I hope FYF can respond with some sponsorship ideas for you. 

Please correct me if I'm wrong FYF, most sponsors provide money or advertising assistance rather than giving away props right? I've never heard of a company sponsoring a non-pro or non-charitable home haunter with anything.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> .... most sponsors provide money or advertising assistance rather than giving away props right? I've never heard of a company sponsoring a non-pro or non-charitable home haunter with anything.


If this is towards TOD, I would have to say you're right Haunti. I've never heard of a company giving away props in exchange for sponsorship....to a pro haunt or home haunt.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Trail,

What have you done for prior years with your haunt? Do you have any old props that can be reconditioned? I assume that you kept your props from your previous haunts. Are you trying to expand?


----------

